# 2" drop springs more like 5"



## my67goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Help has this happened to anybody. Tonight we were going to install the 2" rear drop springs on my 70 GTO. Took out the old rear stock springs and and replaced the new 2" drop and the car dropped about 5 to 6 inches. Could not believe what I was seeing. It looked like the whole rear end dropped past the tire and to the level just above the rim. The new springs were about 6 inches shorter than the originals 17" vs 11". I new something was wrong from the start.
I got these springs from OPGI as advertised 2" drop springs. Could my old springs have grown in length or are these simply the wrong spring they shipped me. A novice here soooo what should I do. Also I see they sell a low profile shock should I order that with the new springs after I send em back.
The problem is now I dont know what to do. Are these really what a 2" drop does to the car or should I just get the 1" drop.
I did change the tire to a 16" lower profile tire.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have parted many many A body's, also installed tons of front & rear coil springs and fresh built posi rears. The easiast way to drop the rear ride height of a '64-72 A body an 1" or little more is to swap in a pair of rear springs from an El Camino. Small block El Co's rode lower and most carried factory installed air shocks so the rear could be lightly lifted for hauling light cargo. Not a big fan of air shocks for that purpose, but that's how Chevy built 'em. Might ck with local guys who collect and part Malibu's and Chevelles, usually can find a pair of good used rear coils for a '67 or '68-72 El Co for next to nothing. If no such friends, might road trip to French Lake, have pulled parts there many times.


----------



## my67goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Then I'm back to 45 year old springs again.
After spending hours last night on the forum I'm going to go with the stock height HD springs. Spoke to both Ames and OPG and they have in stock.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

What brand were the lowering springs? I installed an Eibach 1.5 inch drop set on an 84 Camaro and the car dropped about 1.5 to 2 inches. This was some time ago, however, I don't remember the rears being much more than an inch shorter than the stock ones were. The fronts were much shorter but due to spring rate still only dropped the car by less than 2 inches. Possibly, the wrong springs were in the box or is it possible that someone put taller springs on your car at some point? How high did it sit before you took it apart?


----------

